# In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage,
ich war gestern in burscheid am forellenteich und habe verschiedene metoden versucht ein paar forellen zu fangen.
leider vergeblich!!! Habe es mit eine pose versucht mit bienenlarven, dann mit einem weißen twister und mit der weißen köder paste(name entfallen)! habe auch verschiedene höhen und tiefen versucht. angefangen bei einem halben meter wasser tiefe bis zu 1,5meter tiefe am schluß! alles ohne erfolg. das komische ist das etwa 5-10 meter weiter 2 angler saßen und die alle paar minuten einen biss hatten und zuguterletzt 8 forellen rausbekommen haben!!! sie haben nur mit pose und bienenlarfen geangelt! 
WORAN KANN ES GELEGEN HABEN?????

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## Trendchecker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

welcher puff war es denn in burscheid ? wohne auch da


----------



## Jemir (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

das die Forellen an einem anderen Platz standen ?!?


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

...evtl. lag´ es nur an der Stelle - die Forellen neigen im Sommer oft zur Schwarmbildung - ist der Schwarm bei dir, hast Du Bisse - wenn nicht, dann nicht!

Vielleicht fischt Du auch zu "grob" !

Große Haken & dicke Schnüte etc. können vorsichtige Forellen leicht abschrecken!(genauso wie zu große Posen mit zuviel Widerstand etc.!

Ansonsten fällt mir nix ein, wenn Du mit dem gleichen Köder geangelt hast, sind das die wahrscheinlichsten Gründe!

Ernie


----------



## Buster (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

Um zumindest Fehler Deiner Technik oder Montage zu finden solltest Du mal genau beschreiben wie Du angelst. Welche Methoden, welche Montagen und so weiter.
Alles andere wären nur Vermutungen.


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

also zu grob habe ich nicht geangeld habe die richtige schnur gehabt und auch einen 8er hacken!


----------



## Trendchecker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

sag mal welcher puff das war


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

den namen weiss ich jetzt nicht der war aber in einem waldstück mit eienem großen und einem kleinen teich der aber nur zum mieten ist! ich glaube das war in burscheid blasberg.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



pille328 schrieb:


> den namen weiss ich jetzt nicht der war aber in einem waldstück mit eienem großen und einem kleinen teich der aber nur zum mieten ist! ich glaube das war in burscheid blasberg.


 

Das war wohl bei "Ulli"Dort fängt man in der Regel nur sehr früh am Tag.Ab 10.00 Uhr läuft da kaum noch was.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

also um das mal zu erklären:
ich habe eine feststehende pose für 3g gewicht, dann kurz unter der bose den wirbel und dann halt den die das schrotblei etwa 10cm über dem hacken!


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

also der andere angler war 10 minuten vor mir da und der hatte schon einen fisch gefangen bevor die forellen rein getan wurden! hatte wohl noch einen vom morgen erwist!


----------



## Trendchecker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

der puff is schrott xD und die forellen schmecken modrig ! Markusmühle is der beste puff ^^ war da aber auch ewig nimmer


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



pille328 schrieb:


> also um das mal zu erklären:
> ich habe eine feststehende pose für 3g gewicht, dann kurz unter der bose den wirbel und dann halt den die das schrotblei etwa 10cm über dem hacken!


 

Mit bose und Hacken geht an dem Teich rein gar nichts.#d
Am besten auftreibend fischen und auch schleppen bis der
Arzt kommt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

wo ist den markusmühle und wie sind die preise da??? also der wo ich gestern war hat ja auch einen stolzen preis!


----------



## Trendchecker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

markusmühle ist wenn du richtung hilgen fährst und nach dem "kaufpark, takko" auf der rechten seite rechts abbiegst ... ist auch ein schild wo es drn steht ... 20euro für nen erwachsenen (2ruten) und 10 euro für kiddys bis 16 jahre (1rute) und pro rute werden 2,5kg fisch eingesetzt so viel ich weis ^^


----------



## Buster (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir raten Dir ne größere Köderpalette zuzulegen. So 10 - 15 Teigsorten haben erfolgreiche Forellenangler meist im Koffer. Außerdem verschiedene Naturköder und dann gilt es zu wechseln und zu testen.
Wenn mal wenig geht nutz ich ne leichte Grundmontage, am besten mit leichtgängiger Freilaufrolle.
Ein guter Weg ist es "anders" zu angeln als andere angler - bin damit immer gut gefahren.
Das A & O ist flexibel zu bleiben bis man den Montage/Köder der Stunde gefunden hat - und wenn dann wieder nichts geht wechselt man wieder.


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

wo gibt es denn noch gute forellenteiche in der nähe die man mir empfehlen kann???


----------



## pille328 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

markusmühle ist das der teich neben dem campingplatz??? den habe ich gesehen, aber der hat mir nicht so zugesagt!


----------



## Trendchecker (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

da ist kein campingplatz ... der liegt im wald


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel los und wir hatten trotz viel Fleiß und verschiedensten Techniken nicht einen Biss. Es war außerdem kaum Fischaktivität zu verzeichnen, also fast keine springenden Fische und nur sehr selten einen schwimmenen Fisch gesichtet.
Die wenigen gesichteten Fische konnten mit verschiedensten Köder, auch dicht vor der Nase nicht zum Anbiss gebracht werden. Selbst Wobbler wurden nicht verbissen - eigentlich eine sehr sichere Methode.

Das ist Angeln. Auch am Forellensee.


----------



## Fischer Andy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

also im juni so bis mitte august geht bei mir in den puffs garnichts.... das liegt daran weil die besitzer meist nicht aufpassen und sich da rein laichen lassen... und dann jagen die forellen und was da sonst noch so rum schwimmt alle am grund durch die brut und da kannste nur mit kleinen köderfischen oder nem fetten wurm auf grund was fangen...sonst haste keine chance..
lg andy


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

wie warm ist das wasserd en ? ab 20 grad fressen die forellen doch garnicht mehr. wenn dann noch geld kassiert wird ist das abzocke.

mfg


----------



## Jemir (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wie warm ist das wasserd en ? ab 20 grad fressen die forellen doch garnicht mehr. wenn dann noch geld kassiert wird ist das abzocke.
> 
> mfg


 
was hat das mit Abzocke zu tun wenn Du trotzdem Dein Glück versuchen willst.#q#q 

Wenn Du so schlau bist wie Du denkst, dann geh doch einfach nicht hin. Bei uns an den Puffs müssen die Forellen echt ein an der Klatsche haben, die beissen sogar nach 2 Wochen Hochsommer und Wassertemperaturen von über 20 Grad. Du solltest echt mal mit denen ein ernstes Wörtchen reden. So geht das ja wohl nicht...


----------



## pille328 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

also den tag über war ziemlich warm aber das hat ja nicht damit zu tun das die fische nicht bei mir gebissen haben, denn 5 meter neben mir hat ja ein angler ständig welche am hacken gehabt, also kann das ja kaum was mit der temperatur zu tun haben!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wie warm ist das wasserd en ? ab 20 grad fressen die forellen doch garnicht mehr. wenn dann noch geld kassiert wird ist das abzocke.
> 
> mfg



ich finde es gerade dann spannend wenn die Bedingungen nicht gerade Ideal sind. Ich hätte mich an diesem Tag mehr über eine Forelle gefreut als über ein zweistelliges Ergebnis bei Idealem Wetter.
Außerdem konnten wir wenigstens ein paar Rotaugen und Barsche fangen und ein Ruderl Schleien sowie 5 riesige Graskarpfen sehen. Nächste Woche wird beim Nachtangeln angegeriffen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



pille328 schrieb:


> also den tag über war ziemlich warm aber das hat ja nicht damit zu tun das die fische nicht bei mir gebissen haben, denn 5 meter neben mir hat ja ein angler *ständig welche am hacken gehabt*, also kann das ja kaum was mit der temperatur zu tun haben!!!


 

Dann hatte der wohl seine Füße im Wasser.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## pille328 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

das kann wohl möglich sein!!! in einem unbeobachten moment wird er es wohl getan haben! anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ich finde es gerade dann spannend wenn die Bedingungen nicht gerade Ideal sind. Ich hätte mich an diesem Tag mehr über eine Forelle gefreut als über ein zweistelliges Ergebnis bei Idealem Wetter.
> Außerdem konnten wir wenigstens ein paar Rotaugen und Barsche fangen und ein Ruderl Schleien sowie 5 riesige Graskarpfen sehen. Nächste Woche wird beim Nachtangeln angegeriffen.



ja aber dann musst dich ja nicht wundern wegen dem fangen oder was ??

mfg


----------



## pille328 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*







danke euch allen!!!


----------



## esgof (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*



pille328 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal eine frage,
> ich war gestern in burscheid am forellenteich und habe verschiedene metoden versucht ein paar forellen zu fangen.
> leider vergeblich!!! Habe es mit eine pose versucht mit bienenlarven, dann mit einem weißen twister und mit der weißen köder paste(name entfallen)! habe auch verschiedene höhen und tiefen versucht. angefangen bei einem halben meter wasser tiefe bis zu 1,5meter tiefe am schluß! alles ohne erfolg. das komische ist das etwa 5-10 meter weiter 2 angler saßen und die alle paar minuten einen biss hatten und zuguterletzt 8 forellen rausbekommen haben!!! sie haben nur mit pose und bienenlarfen geangelt!
> WORAN KANN ES GELEGEN HABEN?????
> ...


hallo
ich kenne diesen teich nicht,daher kann ich dir nur meine meinung sagen.
Meistens hast im sommer immer schwärme die einfach nicht richtig zu packen wollen,am besten gehst einen tag vorher dahin und versuchst den schwarm zu finden.
Falls nicht sichtbar schau nach den anderen anglern wo gefangen wird und was für montagen sie benutzen.
So nun nächsten tag den platz einnehmen und viel petri
PS: nimm mal fluo carbon vorfächer und wenn du nur kleine forellen hast dann 0,12 ver stärke mit einer guten rute und rolle bekommst du damit die fische auch raus.
MfG esgof


----------



## Nolfravel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

Moin,

Könnt mir vorstellen, das die Forellen einfach irre vorsichtig gebissen haben...hatte beim letztne mal auch 2 Bisse ohne Chance...Die Pose hat sich nur ganz langsam bewegt, kaum abgetaucht und dann hat sie losgelassen^^...Aber so ist Angeln auch am Forellensee:m
Naja war dann mit 8 ganz zufrieden, er neben mit hatte ca.20 :q...Die anderen kaum was....


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## thanatos (4. August 2015)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

auch im Puff gibt´s mal ne Pause 
mal ne Begebenheitie Forellenanlage lag grad auf meinem Weg also warum nicht drei mitnehmen ?Vier Würfe mit der Spinnrute und das Soll war erfüllt.Auf dem Rückweg wurde ich gebeten "wollen sie uns nicht helfen wir wollen ein paar mehr
und in ´ner halben Stunde ist Schluß"
hab ich gern gemacht erster Wurf gleich eine ,mein Nebenmann
hat eine auf Mais erwischt und dann war Ruhe von den anwesenden ca zwanzig Anglern hat keiner mehr eine erwischt.
;+;+;+;+ also hat nix mit können oder Methode zu tun.Ist
einfach so.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2015)

*AW: In Burscheid am Forellenpuff keinen erfolg! Warum???*

Hallo thanatos,

was Ähnlichhes ist mir mal in Österreich passiert; ich fischte mit der Nymphe an einen kleinen Fluß. Der Inhaber des Fischereirechts betrieb auch eine kleine Fischzucht, die in unmittelbarer Nähe des Flusses war. Er sah mich und bat, ob ich ihm nicht auf die Schnelle vier Saiblinge aus einem seiner Teiche für das Wirtshaus weiter oben im Tal fangen könne.
Ich sagte: "aber klar doch, das haben wir gleich". Der Teich war etwa 20 Meter breit, 40 Meter lang und etwa 1,5 Meter tief, darin etwa 500 Saiblinge.
Nach eine knappen Stunde (!) hatte ich, schweissgebadet, endlich die 4 scheixx Saiblinge, für die ich eigentlich 5 Minuten einkalkuliert hatte.
Ja ja, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, dachte ich mir im Stillen. Der Österreicher tröstete mich und sagte, dass ihm das schon auch so gegangen ist, er habe aber gemeint, dass ich es besser könne.
Wahr wohl nichts- ist einfach so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

